# Hipsters on trains



## trashswag86 (Jul 19, 2020)

You can be a hipster or a hobo -not both.

Came across a couple train hoppin ladies in Dunsmuir. They looked to be about 30-35, and one of em had these big obnoxious shades on that made me think she really needs attention, but that's the least of it.

They pointed me to the sbd hobo camp, and said just beyond was an ftra only camp.

I coul tell from the way she said it, it was a joke -I was about 90% sure of that. Plus I've heard from more reputable sources that ftra doesn't really exist any more, *but that doesn't stop any group of scumbags from taking the name.*

So why do people joke like this? It seems to be an attempt at gate-keeping against those who aren't up to snuff on train lore, etc. Ya know, against the wannabes... At least that's how the scenesters see it. So I get to the camp and spend the next few hours telling myself that it's just hipster b.s., and that I'm safe.

The ftra, whatever they were actually about, have this sorta Hells Angels status about them, ya know like ignorant racist rapist pieces of shit. So if there's ftra, or even just someone claiming to be ftra in my vicinity, I wanna know about it! 

*Maybe those hipster ladies have never seen 3, 4, 5 or more people beat up on one other person*_._ I have. That shit's fucked up. Maybe they still think they're young and more or less invincible. I used to be like that. Then my luck ran out one day.

Maybe there should be a certain amount of gate-keeping with trains, but joking about real fucking issues like safety among other travelers isn't the way to do it. Plus it wreaks of cool-points/cliquiness.

These kids needa know that not everyone is trying to join their scene. Some of us are just trying to live our lives.

So I was thinking about the definition of a hobo, and part of it includes the hobo code, about helping a traveler out, and I wanna say *you can be a hipster or a hobo, but not both. *Them joking that there was ftra or ftra posers about is *not good for my mental well-being, not good for my mental health. That shit does not help me out.* I'm out here alone, with no dog, and all I've got is a smiley I made using a 4-way silcock key. So be real with me. 

I spent the rest of the day fixing up the camp, trying to establish myself a bit more on the hobo side of things. Y'all hipsters can *suck my hard work.* I cleared out all the snake grass and other weeds and dug up rocks from a spot about 9x7 feet, and rolled a another rock down a hill that happened to make the perfect seat, weather sitting regular or cross-legged.

Between the hipster fucks that flatter themselves thinking everyone wants to be in on their scene, and the old fucks that gripe about anyone looking for a handout, (separate topic, so I won't address it here) it's no wonder I don't hang out with other train riders. Most of them suck.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 19, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> You can be a hipster or a hobo -not both.
> 
> Came across a couple train hoppin ladies in Dunsmuir. They looked to be about 30-35, and one of em had these big obnoxious shades on that made me think she really needs attention, but that's the least of it.
> 
> ...




You don't take jokes very well do you? I mean you said it yourself "I could tell from the way she said it, it was a joke" so why take it so seriously after acknowledging that it was just a joke? So seriously to the point of writing up a wall of text diatribe about gate-keeping scenes and who qualifies to use labels like "hobo" and who doesn't, making mad generalizations.. All over one joke? Make mountains out of mole hills much?

Most people know that gang has more or less all died off. There's some dumbfucks that try to claim it but that's kinda like an edgy 13 year old white kid in El Dorado Arkansas claiming he's a crip. He's not really hard, and those new "FTRA" aren't really FTRA. It's history, give up the ghost. To me it just sounds like she was joking around. I kinda hope these two "hipsers" are STP users, I'd like to hear their end of this. You kinda came unraveled over very little.


----------



## trashswag86 (Jul 19, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> You don't take jokes very well do you? I mean you said it yourself "I could tell from the way she said it, it was a joke" so why take it so seriously after acknowledging that it was just a joke? So seriously to the point of writing up a wall of text diatribe about gate-keeping scenes and who qualifies to use labels like "hobo" and who doesn't, making mad generalizations.. All over one joke? Make mountains out of mole hills much?
> 
> Most people know that gang has more or less all died off. There's some dumbfucks that try to claim it but that's kinda like an edgy 13 year old white kid in El Dorado Arkansas claiming he's a crip. He's not really hard, and those new "FTRA" aren't really FTRA. It's history, give up the ghost. To me it just sounds like she was joking around. I kinda hope these two "hipsers" are STP users, I'd like to hear their end of this. You kinda came unraveled over very little.



It's the kind of joke it was that I'm taking issue with. Not good natured, but more like "are you scared, haha, are you one of us?" Bullshit. Yes, I am scared of the prospect of getting jumped by multiple people. You gotta be a dumbass if you take that lightly. And apparently you can't read, cause like I (more or less) said the relevant fact is that a wannabe ftra is not someone I wanna be around.


----------



## trashswag86 (Jul 19, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> You don't take jokes very well do you? I mean you said it yourself "I could tell from the way she said it, it was a joke" so why take it so seriously after acknowledging that it was just a joke? So seriously to the point of writing up a wall of text diatribe about gate-keeping scenes and who qualifies to use labels like "hobo" and who doesn't, making mad generalizations.. All over one joke? Make mountains out of mole hills much?
> 
> Most people know that gang has more or less all died off. There's some dumbfucks that try to claim it but that's kinda like an edgy 13 year old white kid in El Dorado Arkansas claiming he's a crip. He's not really hard, and those new "FTRA" aren't really FTRA. It's history, give up the ghost. To me it just sounds like she was joking around. I kinda hope these two "hipsers" are STP users, I'd like to hear their end of this. You kinda came unraveled over very little.


And obviously you can't read, cause you quoted me wrong. I said I was 90% sure.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 19, 2020)

This is either a troll post, or yer wound a bit too tight and are gonna say it was a joke all along after you get clowned on more. 

Good on you for cleaning up a camp, but good god dude take it easy. Someone with sunglasses cracking a joke about a old bonehead group bugged you enough to write this? Yikes.

Diarrhea is much more dangerous than the ftra in 2020.

ThE hIpStErS aRe RuInInG mUh TrAiNs!


----------



## trashswag86 (Jul 19, 2020)

SlankyLanky said:


> ThE hIpStErS aRe RuInInG mUh TrAiNs!



That's not at all characteristic of what I was saying.

Hipsters can ride all the trains they want. That doesn't mean I can't take issue with a bad natured joke.

Anyone that wants to clown on me or tell me I'm wound to tight maybe needs to take their personal safety a bit more seriously. Like I said in the op, I don't think it's appropriate to joke about, especially when it's motivation is a scenesters interests.

If this doesn't make sense to you, honestly I don't think I could put it any more plain.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 19, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> It's the kind of joke it was that I'm taking issue with. Not good natured, but more like "are you scared, haha, are you one of us?" Bullshit



Where do you make this jump? Can you read minds? Is that what she was thinking? Seems like a really unusual thought process to follow her joke. I can maybe see the "are you scared" bit.. but are you one of us?

Then all this stuff about;



trashswag86 said:


> These kids needa know that not everyone is trying to join their scene



It seems to me you tend to put words in other peoples mouths or think you know what people are thinking. I really doubt even the hipsterest of hipsters has the notion that everyone wants to join their scene. It's not really that difficult, you can join the hipster scene after shopping 5 minutes in a thrift store. It isn't exactly an exclusive club that's hard to join. So why would any of them feel like they're on some level others only wish they could get on?

And as for quoting you wrong.. I literally copied and pasted your words in the exact sequence you typed them. The only inaccuracy is that I fixed your spelling mistake, one of the _dozens_ you've made on this thread.



trashswag86 said:


> I coul tell from the way she said it, it was a joke


I quoted as;



Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> I could tell from the way she said it, it was a joke



You do understand that just because I didn't include the following sentence you typed, or the entire remaining post for that matter.. it's still a fucking quote if I'm taking your exact words, then selecting copy and then pasting them.. that's like the epitome of what a quote actually is in the first place.

Should I rephrase the entire thing? Would that make you feel better? Alright let's do it.


You don't take jokes very well do you? I mean you said it yourself;



trashswag86 said:


> I coul tell from the way she said it, it was a joke -I was about 90% sure of that



So why take it so seriously after acknowledging that it was *90% likely* just a joke? So seriously to the point of writing up a wall of text diatribe about gate-keeping scenes and who qualifies to use labels like "hobo" and who doesn't, making mad generalizations.. All over one joke? Make mountains out of mole hills much?


Happier with that quote? It changes absolutely nothing but whatever makes ya feel better weirdo.


----------



## trashswag86 (Jul 19, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Where do you make this jump? Can you read minds? Is that what she was thinking? Seems like a really unusual thought process to follow her joke. I can maybe see the "are you scared" bit.. but are you one of us?
> 
> Then all this stuff about;
> 
> ...



K, not reading this all now,...

But a quote can be taken out of context. It want wasn't even a following sentence. Here's how I wrote it, brainiac. Note where the period falls. That's key.

"I coul tell from the way she said it, it was a joke -I was about 90% sure of that."


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 19, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> Anyone that wants to clown on me or tell me I'm wound to tight maybe needs to take their personal safety a bit more seriously



So is this a threat? I feel like you just said that if we clown on you or say you seem tightly wound, that we need to be concerned for our personal safety. Can't really see any other way to take that so.. we'll probably have to issue a warning at very least, on that note.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 19, 2020)

What the fuck does it matter where the period is? If you're still 90% certain it was a joke.. does that really warrant this entire diatribe? 

Somebody told me a joke, guys. I'm 90% sure it was a joke. Lemme just go off on how fucked up they are for like_ ten entire paragraphs_ to a bunch of people who weren't even there to hear both sides of the conversation. I'm 90% certain they were playing around with me but man am I fucking tilted over it!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 19, 2020)

Also, nice suspenders hipster.


----------



## trashswag86 (Jul 19, 2020)

No dude, I can't read minds, but like virtualy every human being on the planet I can read body language. They say it's a major pay off communication. I'm sorry you weren't there dude. But you can either take my word for it, or not. I don't care. 

As for the joke bit, I think I made myself clear when replying to Slanky Lanky, so I won't waist time addressing what you said.

No, I'm not threatening anyone. Pretty sure you're just trolling here now.

And if your definition of a hipster is limited to what they wear, your definition sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 19, 2020)

If theres more to yer story I'm all ears, but all I'm getting is yer salty about someone making what you admit was more than likely a joke about a group of people that are all but extinct. Ease up dude, you wernt in any danger from ftra.

You were frightened by 2 women making a joke and had to make a point to mention you thought their sunglasses meant they wanted attention? Tbh that's the part that sticks out the most to me.


----------



## trashswag86 (Jul 19, 2020)

SlankyLanky said:


> You were frightened by 2 women making a joke...



This is getting old. Thanks for taking what I say out of context *again*. I want scared of two people making a joke. I don't appreciate the joke, but what worried me was the prospect of some ass-clown ftra posers that could be a real threat. Don't tell me I shouldn't take this possibility seriously. 

I'm done responding to you two, cause this is ridiculous. You'll just keep taking thinks I say out of context, and telling me I'm safe as houses and can't take a joke.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 19, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> what worried me was the prospect of some ass-clown ftra posers that could be a real threat.



Right on thanks for clarifying that. 

Imo you over reacted to the situation, and also in how you posted about it, but shit what do I know right?

In the future maybe dont get so spooked by what you said yerself was probably people joking with you? Or maybe you could tell them next time about how you dont appreciate them making a joke about the boogie man to you because peoples safety is nothing to joke about.


----------



## Deleted member 29173 (Jul 19, 2020)

Labels are really pointless. They get thrown around so much that they lose all meaning anyways. Like "oogle" and definitely "hipster". I like coffee and have been called a hipster before. Dont care! I dont correct people anymore that call me a homebum for not looking patchy enough. 

Enjoy your labels if it makes you happy though. Not my party.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 19, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> if your definition of a hipster is limited to what they wear, your definition sucks






trashswag86 said:


> Came across a couple train hoppin ladies in Dunsmuir





trashswag86 said:


> one of em had these big obnoxious shades on





trashswag86 said:


> Maybe those hipster ladies have never seen....



How'd you determine they were hipsters?


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jul 19, 2020)

All train riders are hipsters. Change my mind.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 19, 2020)

All jokes aside, thank you so much for contributing this fine piece of literature on nomadic culture. You sir are a wordsmith and this is a masterpiece.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 19, 2020)

okay, so what I'm inferring from this thread is that you had an interaction with two women outside a train yard or near a jungle or whatever, and they probably ribbed you a bit and not being sure how to take it you just said 'ok' and moved on. but it sat with you for a while, and eventually bubbled up as you mulled over the interaction again and again, analyzing the inflections and tone and trying to puzzle out intentions, and in the end your brain just did what brains do and assume the worst, because in our caveman minds, we're generally trying to prepare for the worst; it's a survival skill from millennia ago.

but the reality is you're just some dude walking by and maybe these two people ribbed ya a little bit to see if you were cool, and well, you failed that test and moved on. even worse, you stewed about it until you made them out to be the worst kinds of 'hobo hipsters' possible, because, how dare they? how dare they not be 100% forthwrite with you (a complete stranger to them) about the possibilities of a gang that either could or doesn't exist anymore.

so now you've built this interaction up in your mind to a you vs them vs the world or whatever situation, and frankly, it doesn't make much sense.



trashswag86 said:


> Anyone that wants to clown on me or tell me I'm wound to tight maybe needs to take their personal safety a bit more seriously



i DO think slank/lupo might be mis-reading this though? i'm reading it as a reference to 'their personal safety' as in their safety in being around gangs that want to beat the OP up, not "im going to beat you up for calling me a clown," but of course i could be the one misinterpreting.

believe it or not, i've actually had interactions like this when train hopping; where someone was being a bit 'more hobo than thou' and told me to kick rocks (this interaction happened a few minutes after i'd hopped off a train in eugene, ran into a group of drugged out kids waiting on a train and talked with then for about 15 mins) and yeah, you know, that sucks, sure. but ya know what? i got over it a few minutes later and moved on with my life.

as for hobo-hipsters (yes, you can be both, since being a hipster is more about having an attitude of elitism than a dress code IMO), i've had more than my share of run ins with these types of people, like, serious run ins, to the point where some have tried to 'ruin me' in real life, and hell, i wrote a chapter specifically about this in my book; and im sorry to say it, but your interaction isn't deserving of anywhere even near the level of hate you're laying down in this thread.

the tl;dr of it is that maybe you should review the situation more objectively, and consider that there might not have been any harm in the 'joke' they had on/with you.


----------



## Thewalkindude (Jul 19, 2020)

Lol I met you in dunsmuir like three days ago right? It's Benji


----------



## trashswag86 (Jul 20, 2020)

Ok, I'm hoping this response can either end this thread, or else put it on a more productive level. I feel like I've maybe explained things as much as I need to. Hope I'm not wrong on that.





SlankyLanky said:


> ...you could tell them next time about how you dont appreciate them making a joke about the boogie man to you because peoples safety is nothing to joke about.





That's exactly why I created this post. Our interaction was brief. I was hoping they'd be on this site.



Thanks for being sympathetic about safety. Part of the issue is that you never know what someone else has been through, so joking about this stuff with a stranger just seems really inappropriate to me. And this innaproriareness is compounded by the fact that their motivation is to flesh out if I'm cool enough for them. If they really need to figure that out, there's better ways to do it than bringing up the possibility of gang violence. To me, it's almost comparable to someone joking about rape to vet some girl their interested in. Like, not being afraid rape and/or gang violence *isn't* what makes someone cool, in my book!





Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> How'd you determine they were hipsters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 20, 2020)

My, isint this conversation productive? 



trashswag86 said:


> You can be a hipster or a hobo -not both.
> 
> Came across a couple train hoppin ladies in Dunsmuir. They looked to be about 30-35, and one of em had these big obnoxious shades on that made me think she really needs attention, but that's the least of it.
> 
> ...



I'd just blow it off. That was a backhanded comment, IMO, and some people are assholes. Welcome to traveling.



trashswag86 said:


> it's no wonder I don't hang out with other train riders. Most of them suck.



I completely agree. That is why I stick to myself for the most part. I dont want anyone else to have to experience the oogledom that I radiate 🤷‍♂️



Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> There's some dumbfucks that try to claim it but that's kinda like an edgy 13 year old white kid in El Dorado Arkansas claiming he's a crip.



Like that dude in Flagstaff? Mr. 45 bullet?😂😂😂



trashswag86 said:


> Anyone that wants to clown on me or tell me I'm wound to tight maybe needs to take their personal safety a bit more seriousl



Woooooah there...no need to go metaphorically swinging your balls around. It's an internet forum. 



trashswag86 said:


> Part of the issue is that you never know what someone else has been through, so joking about this stuff with a stranger just seems really inappropriate to me.



So are you saying that this experience triggered some past trauma in your life. THAT would make sense as to the meaning of your original post. 

Because right now, and no offense, the whole thing sounds like insecurity due to you questioning whether those other riders thought you were down enough or not.

There is a weird class system, or what ever you want to call it, in the riding world. Some people are always going to think they are the hottest shit ever to trespass on railway property. That's just the way it goes. I *seriously* wouldnt take it so seriously.


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 20, 2020)

yeah i have to admit i've been on both sides of this,

#1 being insensitive, testing to see if someone would think something is funny, since I'm not opposed to dark-humor to say the least - then they get offended or hurt, it's made me feel pretty bad, except I've also made friends this way. Can't win 'em all

#2 hearing something and interpreting it some kinda way that maybe wasn't meant, 'blowing it out of proportion'. i can't qualify whether *I have* PTSD so I'm not going to lecture anybody on sucking it up, being cool or any of that, but yeah do your best to give the benefit of the doubt. oh yeah, and enjoy my unsolicited advice to the fullest.

she mighta been a little slow on expressing sarcasm well? tryin to be tongue-in-cheek, flirtatious? i dunno, i can remember being 12 or 13, first time I saw someone have a seizure, the next week at school someone was joking about it to me, and it rubbed me the wrong way pretty well, and of course they wanted to bitch me and call "Mr. Sensitive", out of self-esteem reinforcement or whatever. So there is context, taste, delivery, all things to consider

aside from that I'd like to say... why not just trash the 'hipster' term altogether... and go for "diva" or "Attention seeker"... well no cause then they'll be oversaturated and bastardized soon enough too, nevermind


----------



## trashswag86 (Jul 20, 2020)

Coywolf said:


> My, isint this conversation productive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude, my status as an oogle or as cool dude is beside the point of this thread. Why bring it up? Just makes you look like an ass.



Your question about trauma is relevant, but also somewhat beside the point. No one has to have experienced trauma to be concerned for their safety (it just makes it more likely) and to not appreciate antagonistic jokes about the safety of the area they're in. There's better ways to vet someone, if that's what you want to do.



But yes, trauma is a great reason not to joke about things like gang violence. Not being afraid of these things on any consistent basis doesn't make anyone cool, or brave. It does show that they haven't had these experiences, or probably even close calls.



Last year I had a really close call. I know what's it's like not to feel safe for weeks on end, trouble sleeping, distrustful of everyone, etc. Can a close call give you trauma? Idk, I think maybe so, especially if it's drawn out for days.



Fucking with someone else's sense of safety is not an acceptable cool test. You don't joke about rape, do you? Why joke about gang violence? 



Do we have less of an empathetic response to it because it's more of a mans experience? (as opposed to rape being a more often woman's experience) The message I'm getting most of the mods in this thread is that I should just toughen up.



Is it okay to make light of traumatic experience if it's more on the male spectrum of things? That's what the dominant culture believes, right? I thought y'all were a bunch of social progressives?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 20, 2020)

This thread just keeps on giving. Even when people agree with you, you get tilted. I'd give ya a hug if I could. Sorry you're going through whatever it is you're going through.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 20, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> The message I'm getting most of the mods in this thread is that I should just toughen up.



I wouldn't say toughen up was the message at all, but I think maybe, just maybe there is a slight small tiny little chance that lightening up just a minuscule amount would make you less susceptible to a comment 2 strangers made that you agree was 90% a joke making you feel so upset or unsafe.

I'm sincerely sorry if you were offended by these 2 people. Ride sober, ride alone, dont mingle with strangers. I honestly dont know what else to say to you about this.


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 20, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> Last year I had a really close call. I know what's it's like not to feel safe for weeks on end, trouble sleeping, distrustful of everyone, etc. Can a close call give you trauma? Idk, I think maybe so, especially if it's drawn out for days.



Almost everyone out there has had close calls of this nature. It just gives you more knowledge on what to avoid next time. Yes it's scary, and yes it can traumatize you, but ita just shit you have to deal with while you are out there. The very first issue I had with this was my 3rd time hitchhiking, in Fresno, CA. Had to avoid being followed by gang members who were basically shouting at me 'Hey homie, HEY! Get over here pussy!' Made me spend my last few bucks on a greyhoud out of there.

It's just shit you deal with, you should know that with the above quote. Light sleeping, paranoia, fear...I dont know what to say. There are just assholes out there.



trashswag86 said:


> Just makes you look like an ass.



Exactly what you are doing with this entire post. Why did this fuck with you so bad that you had to write a post about it? People usually respond to threads with their personal feelings. That is what we are doing, and you seem not to understand where we are coming from, and appearently we are missing your point as well, which is why we keep asking....why? You are getting upset with our responses. Dont know what to tell you.



trashswag86 said:


> The message I'm getting most of the mods in this thread is that I should just toughen up.



Naw. We get it. We have all been there. But something is to be said that you have to know when to shrug shit off. If you let everything get to you the way this did while traveling, you would be a nervous wreck. Shit happens, you will probably have a positive experience that will make up for this negative one in the next couple weeks.



trashswag86 said:


> Is it okay to make light of traumatic experience if it's more on the male spectrum of things? That's what the dominant culture believes, right? I thought y'all were a bunch of social progressives?



I know a few female-identifying travelers that will tell you the same things we have, probably a few male-identifying folks as well.

I'm just saying, maybe you wont ever run into a threat of violence ever again in your life. That would be awesome.

....but highly unlikely. The world isint a perfect place. If it was, we wouldnt be having BLM/police injustice protests right now.

I make it a point to avoid physical confrontation as much as possible. I'll leave situations, leave other travelers, avoid bad areas, call out violent bullshit against innocent people, try to resolve issues verbally, ect...but that still doesnt make me, or anyone for that matter, immune to all of that.

Just learn how to deal with it in your own way, and travel safe.


----------



## MFB (Jul 21, 2020)

Hmmm, after reading this thread (which was a funny thread to read; Thanks @Eng JR Lupo RV323 and @SlankyLanky ) I think we need to petition to have these "safe spaces" I keep hearing about installed in train yards and jungles. That ways nothing even mildly offensive can be uttered and pain the virgin ears of travellers. Sticks and stones will break your bones.

But seriously, make a joke back and make a new friend.
I would have went with; "Cool! The Fried-chicken Taster Resistence of Ann Arbor is camped closed by?!?!?"


----------



## trashswag86 (Jul 21, 2020)

MFB said:


> Hmmm, after reading this thread (which was a funny thread to read; Thanks @Eng JR Lupo RV323 and @SlankyLanky ) I think we need to petition to have these "safe spaces" I keep hearing about installed in train yards and jungles. That ways nothing even mildly offensive can be uttered and pain the virgin ears of travellers. Sticks and stones will break your bones.
> 
> But seriously, make a joke back and make a new friend.
> I would have went with; "Cool! The Fried-chicken Taster Resistence of Ann Arbor is camped closed by?!?!?"


Thanks for adding zero to this thread.



Safe spaces in jungles... Such a stupid comment. That's not what anyone's calling for here. It's as simple as what kind of behavior among travellers you want to encourage or give a pass, and what behavior you want to discourage. It's that simple. You want to give it a pass. Fine. Thanks for your input. Super fascinating take, bruh.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 21, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> Thanks for being sympathetic about safety. Part of the issue is that you never know what someone else has been through, so joking about this stuff with a stranger just seems really inappropriate to me. And this innaproriareness is compounded by the fact that their motivation is to flesh out if I'm cool enough for them. If they really need to figure that out, there's better ways to do it than bringing up the possibility of gang violence. To me, it's almost comparable to someone joking about rape to vet some girl their interested in. Like, not being afraid rape and/or gang violence *isn't* what makes someone cool, in my book!



there's a difference between ensuring personal safety and running scared everytime a stranger makes a comment to you. this clearly falls into the latter; all i can say is that you need to toughen up/grow a thicker skin if you expect to make it in the real world.


----------



## trashswag86 (Jul 21, 2020)

Matt Derrick said:


> there's a difference between ensuring personal safety and running scared everytime a stranger makes a comment to you. this clearly falls into the latter; all i can say is that you need to toughen up/grow a thicker skin if you expect to make it in the real world.



I don't know if you've missed the point of this thread? Y'all were fixated on the hipster thing at first. I gave it the title I did cause I knew it'd get a lotta looks, and feedback is what I'm after. I'm getting that.



This thread isn't a hate on hipsters, nor is it asking you to hold my hand and make the world a safer place. It's about how travelers treat other travelers, and what you wanna discourage or encourage along those lines. That's what this thread is about.



If y'all could stop missing the point, and stop putting words in my mouth, this thread could have died a long time ago. Pretty sure this is one of the least productive threads on stp, but I'm putting that on all of you. Thanks for wasting my time.​


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 21, 2020)

Here is the point. Nail on the head:

Dont encourage violence. Got it. Probably like 80% of actual travelers out there are anti violence. If you run into anyone who joke about violence, or who engage in it, remove yourself from their company, unless you feel like asking them to stop doing what they are doing.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jul 21, 2020)

“If y'all could stop missing the point, and stop putting words in my mouth, this thread could have died a long time ago. Pretty sure this is one of the least productive threads on stp, but I'm putting that on all of you. Thanks for wasting my time.“

Here’s another way to let it die - just stop talking. A wise man once said to me - O.k., it was my old man, but it was some wisdom:

”Whenever you find yourself in a hole - quit digging”


----------



## trashswag86 (Jul 22, 2020)

Faceplant said:


> “If y'all could stop missing the point, and stop putting words in my mouth, this thread could have died a long time ago. Pretty sure this is one of the least productive threads on stp, but I'm putting that on all of you. Thanks for wasting my time.“
> 
> Here’s another way to let it die - just stop talking. A wise man once said to me - O.k., it was my old man, but it was some wisdom:
> 
> ”Whenever you find yourself in a hole - quit digging”



You're right, dude, it's my fault for trying to correct people when they misrepresent what I'm saying, which is the majority of my responses. Or maybe the hole is in your head? Regardless, this is my final response to this thread. Maybe you can add a couple more. Over and out.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 22, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> Over and out.



It's never over and out. It's either over or it's out. Over is said at the end of a transmission, like ping-ponging the message to the other person and expecting a response. Out is said when you're ending your final transmission, not expecting a response.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jul 23, 2020)

Seems like you were offended because the two chics were patronizing you rather than lending a hand and letting you into their circle. I get it, the gate keeping thing, it's a very real thing. Theres really not a lot of sincerity left in this community anymore.


----------



## YouCantWin (Jul 26, 2020)

Hey, the people mentioned in the original post meant no harm. They say they sincerely offered you info about the area and you took it the wrong way. You're overreacting.


----------



## sour pupp (Jul 26, 2020)

well well well we meet again. my friend with the "big obnoxious shades" informed me of this little rant youve gone on over here. im the other girl, the 30 something "hipster" train rider that regrets sharing any info with you about dunsmuir or about, and ill quote myself, "the OLD ftra camp". 

interesting and shitty that you are making so many dark assumptions and leaving out so much information about our brief interaction. for instance, you asked US whats up with dunsmuir since you just got in. now, if i was gate keeping, i would not have told you all the info i shared with you. in retrospect i kinda wish i did gate keep now that im reading this. you asked and i told. i know the town and hop outs well and i told you about a beautiful place to camp in short walking distance that was safe and cozy and had a clean river along side and a huge fire pit and very little foot traffic, and you can catch out of it in the direction you were heading, pretty dreamy good info if you ask me... i also told you about the OLD ftra camp thats near to it and that it is seen some old hobo films (i just learned about it from a local nice drunk man the night before who came over to say hi while i was sleeping there. turns out we have mutual friends in common in the duns area. he came up to me when i was alone and we drank a beer and marked a sided train and he told me about the old ftra camp right there and other interesting information about dunsmuir that i didnt know. i didnt take it as a threat. to me its good to know something like that and interesting history, not a joke, no secret dark undertone to punk anyone, just the actual reality). i also told you about the beautiful waterfall you can hike to right up the tracks, and about bbcrc and railroad days and the amazing history of dunsmuir having an ongoing positive relationship to riders. its unique and lovely "hobo friendly" place. remember all that? i shared all that good info with you when *you asked* to be kind to a fellow rider.

as a lady who rides solo a lot a lot, i dont take safety lightly and im no gate keeper as long as you dont seem like a super oog. i appreciate when people share safe spots to sleep and info on a place when im new to a town, so i try to return the favor at appropriate times. to me, you seemed chill enough so i was just trying to be nice and sharing. 

seems like you simultaneously dislike that i shared lots of info, like that was me vetting you? and also think i didnt share enough? like i was gatekeeping? i dunno guy...

im thinkin maybe i should have vetted you now that i read all this.
maybe it felt threatening to you that some large sunglass wearing ladies out riding trains know something? who knows.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 26, 2020)

wow, now that this has come full circle, I'd love to see what the OP's reaction is going to be. @sour pupp thanks for responding, i hope this ridiculous interaction with this kid who took your responses way out of context doesn't burn you on the idea of being friendly/sharing with other riders in the future.

but yeah, i can't wait to see this kid's face when he reads your post.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 27, 2020)

HOOOOOLLLLLYYYY SHIT! Do y'all remember?



Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> *I kinda hope these two "hipsters" are STP users, I'd like to hear their end of this.* You kinda came unraveled over very little.



This is _*hilarious! *_It's definitely sad too. It saddens me that @trashswag86 you're able to take what @sour pupp described(which seems like a _way more realistic_ retelling of events) and somehow concoct that into such a chiding recap. Not only that you perceived it that way in your own head, but then went on full diatribe in a public forum to discredit them. You _really_ don't like big sunglasses do you?

I knew this thing smelled funny, like there was absolutely no way there wasn't another side to this story. Likely a much more truthful side to this story. I almost feel like you knew in your heart of hearts this post was bullshit. You got mad defensive dog. Instead of taking some of the constructive outlooks the rest of us were offering up you just went extra hard in the paint.


----------



## Deleted member 29173 (Jul 27, 2020)

I really want to see a picture of those sunglasses. 🌞 👓


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jul 27, 2020)

Are these the shades yall are talkin about? Cuz they're fuckin' awesome! We are hipsters!!! We are hobos! One love.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 27, 2020)

Where's yer sunglasses? Do you even trains bro? #HipsterNation #OccupyTheJungles #AreYouEvenOneOfUs #AreYouScared #BigObnoxiousShades #HipsterOrHobo


----------



## Deleted member 29293 (Jul 28, 2020)

You sound like a MYSOGINISTIC, FRAGILE LITTLE BOY. 

Woman cant tell you what's up without you getting butthurt and posting to STP in hopes that some men will bite and sympathize??? (Leave it up to Mike Brody to be that man...)

I heard you were going south from Dunsmuir. I dare you to come to Oakland with your bullshit. Several people want to talk to you. 

You will not get away with this.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 28, 2020)

Sparkle Dazey said:


> You sound like a MYSOGINISTIC, FRAGILE LITTLE BOY.
> 
> Woman cant tell you what's up without you getting butthurt and posting to STP in hopes that some men will bite and sympathize??? (Leave it up to Mike Brody to be that man...)
> 
> ...



Ehh, not really feelin the threat vibes here. Also the vendetta you have against Brodie is something you need to take to his DMs. Just like it was explained to you on the list serve we're both on, we don't want the drama here either. I do agree with you about OP, it certainly has a misogynistic feel to it and I think OP does need to be called out on it but the texty tough guy


Sparkle Dazey said:


> I dare you to come to Oakland with your bullshit. Several people want to talk to you.
> You will not get away with this.


bit feels a little unnecessary.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jul 28, 2020)

Sparkle Dazey said:


> You sound like a MYSOGINISTIC, FRAGILE LITTLE BOY.
> 
> Woman cant tell you what's up without you getting butthurt and posting to STP in hopes that some men will bite and sympathize??? (Leave it up to Mike Brody to be that man...)
> 
> ...



WELCOME TO SQUAT THE PLANET WHERE THE REAL BOS HANGOUT!!!!! XOXO


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 28, 2020)

Mike, meet Sparkle Dazey, Sparkle Dazey meet Mike.


----------



## trashswag86 (Jul 28, 2020)

K, I wasn't gonna respond, but since y'all want more, who am I to deny you?

I agree with 80% of what Sour-whatever-her-name-was.
How about we do this bandwagon thing and everybody who wasn't there agree with Sour and J Lupo, and everybody make dumbass comments? How much longer can y'all make this post? At least my responses were to correct dumbasses that don't think context matters. Y'alls responses, on the other-hand, is just more dumbassness.

Edit: 80% doesn't cover the parts where or stories conflict obviously. I specifically remember being told the camp up yonder was "ftra only", not "old ftra". And fuck how stupid this thread has become. I replied to Jr Lupo about Mars in a DM. Dudes a total troll mod.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 28, 2020)

Yeah I mean the upvotes speak for themselves, just about everything you've posted on this thread is thumbs down and shit while the point I made to begin with was heavily upvoted and most after that were too but go on with that theory. You're probably totally right. We're the one's with the problem, not you.

You should create a poll.

Also-

" Mars is strong in Aries right now. Be a useless fool. Go:"

The irony

Is Jupiter in retrograde? Is that what this is all about?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 28, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> K, I wasn't gonna respond, but since y'all want more, who am I to deny you?
> 
> I agree with 80% of what Sour-whatever-her-name-was.
> How about we do this bandwagon thing and everybody who wasn't there agree with Sour and J Lupo, and everybody make dumbass comments? How much longer can y'all make this post? At least my responses were to correct dumbasses that don't think context matters. Y'alls responses, on the other-hand, is just more dumbassness.
> ...



"I'm not a chicken, you're a TURKEY!" *runs away crying over dramatically*


----------



## Deleted member 29293 (Jul 28, 2020)

I agree tough guy texting is whack, and I believe I said I would meet up with dude in person and have a chat. 

Mike and I have our differences, but we have already spoken today. All is fine. 
Now plz delete my government name on your other comment. That is drysnitching. 



QUOTE="Eng JR Lupo RV323, post: 303180, member: 11862"]
Ehh, not really feelin the threat vibes here. Also the vendetta you have against Brodie is something you need to take to his DMs. Just like it was explained to you on the list serve we're both on, we don't want the drama here either. I do agree with you about OP, it certainly has a misogynistic feel to it and I think OP does need to be called out on it but the texty tough guy

bit feels a little unnecessary.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 28, 2020)

Sparkle Dazey said:


> Now plz delete my government name on your other comment. That is drysnitching.



Done. My bad on that. I've seen you go by your Christian name elsewhere so I didn't really think twice about it. Realizing now that was a private list serve so.. private. Anyhow.. it's edited.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm late to the party but I got my hipster shades on this morning so lets bring it! I heard there would be turkey and chicken. Can I get a plate with some avocado toast on the side??


----------



## Tony G (Dec 9, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> You can be a hipster or a hobo -not both.
> 
> Came across a couple train hoppin ladies in Dunsmuir. They looked to be about 30-35, and one of em had these big obnoxious shades on that made me think she really needs attention, but that's the least of it.
> 
> ...


Hang out no other than my mentor and the old gaurd as he called em i ride solo period the only time i "fraternize" with other bos or anybody is in britt you understand most of the assholes ive seen dont look to nice ya dig


----------



## CouchPunx (Dec 10, 2020)

I can’t believe I just read this whole thing, and I can’t believe someone was so awful he made me actually want to be a hipster


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Dec 10, 2020)

All ya need is a pair of sunglasses!


----------



## daveycrockett (Dec 15, 2020)

I've been hitching usa for 25 yrs. Had the opportunity to ride frieght but never had to. I've hung out with people who ride rails all over, sometimes seeing the same folk different parts of the country, but was always me, loner, hitchhiker just me, my job, my girl. Because I'm im different I can't come to ride your trains? What the fuck is a hipster? Seriously. I can't define anything in life. We as humans can only record and say what was, not what is or what will be.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Dec 17, 2020)

daveycrockett said:


> I've been hitching usa for 25 yrs. Had the opportunity to ride frieght but never had to. I've hung out with people who ride rails all over, sometimes seeing the same folk different parts of the country, but was always me, loner, hitchhiker just me, my job, my girl. Because I'm im different I can't come to ride your trains? What the fuck is a hipster? Seriously. I can't define anything in life. We as humans can only record and say what was, not what is or what will be.



Yeah that kid was a kook. Probably projecting his own insecurities more than anything else. The so-called "hipsters" showed up in this thread and called him out on his shit and he hasn't logged in since.


----------



## Deleted member 29963 (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm sort of confused; I haven't been through Roseville for a while (summer 2014) but I had definitely been warned about a camp I saw on the Citrus Heights (south) end of the yard by basically everyone I knew who went through Roseville circa 2013, the first time I did.

I'm assuming that's the old (or only) FTRA camp, so it was basically good info in the first place, right?

I definitely wish there was less snark in the world and sometimes have a hard time interpreting what people mean when they aren't being literal.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Dec 17, 2020)

acardweaver said:


> I'm sort of confused; I haven't been through Roseville for a while (summer 2014) but I had definitely been warned about a camp I saw on the Citrus Heights (south) end of the yard by basically everyone I knew who went through Roseville circa 2013, the first time I did.
> 
> I'm assuming that's the old (or only) FTRA camp, so it was basically good info in the first place, right?



Idk, I mean this took place in Dunsmuir and whatever camps they might have been referring to were also in Dunsmuir. I'm not even sure what the question is here, given you've drawn this parallel to Roseville and some other camp? I'm lost.


----------



## Deleted member 29963 (Dec 17, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Idk, I mean this took place in Dunsmuir and whatever camps they might have been referring to were also in Dunsmuir. I'm not even sure what the question is here, given you've drawn this parallel to Roseville and some other camp? I'm lost.


If you tried reading all 58 of the original messages for the first time in one sitting, you'd probably be confused too! Thanks for pointing out this was in Dunsmuir. You probably know Dunsmuir is just one town north of Roseville on the UP line so between time, space and the mention of an FTRA camp, I got mixed up untop of trying to make sense of the 58 original messages. I wrote I found this confusing, sorry.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Dec 17, 2020)

Absolutely. No need to apologize. I get it. I was actually here from the first page onward right in the thick of it and I'm confused too. It was a strange post.


----------

